# Liberals the same all over



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

See the duck hunting form:



> WINNIPEG, Manitoba - Delta Waterfowl President Rob Olson has sent a letter to the leader of Canada's Liberal Party challenging a resolution that would ban the personal use of semi-automatic firearms by hunters.


Canada, England, France, here in the United States a liberal is a liberal.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, liberal is so much of an overused part of your vocabulary that when your try to start a new thread that people have lost interest before it even starts!!!! I bet that if people have sex more than once a week you would call them liberal!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, things are as they are. Not all liberals are anti firearms, but nearly all anti firearms people are liberal. Reality is reality. I don't think any unbiased person would disagree with that. My point was that no matter where on earth you are it is the liberal form of politician that wants your firearms. One only needs to look at DC voting records, including Dorgan's.
I think the reason no one responded was because it was simply informative, and up to now no one was partisan enough to attempt denying reality.  
As for the last part, I don't call them liberals, I call them senior citizens. Not to offend, I would clarify that my statement does not include all senior citizens.


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberal, conservative, right-wing, left-wing...................WHO CARES!!!!! uke:

They're all just words that are meant to stir fear into the uneducated masses.

I despise politics and religion. But I do try to educate myself the best that I know how concerning them. I just don't deem either to be worthy enough to waste too much time on, some time, but not TOO much. Life's TOO short. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nothing has a bigger effect on your life than what our poiticians do, so yeah be like most of the country and don't pay attention, good plan.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They're all just words that are meant to stir fear into the uneducated masses.


That's it burry your head in the sand and become one of the socially irresponsible. If you follow politics you will see that each party has a platform stated or not. Liberals are firearms phobic.



> I despise politics and religion.


So what are you doing posting in the politics form? I don't know you, but the only possibilities I can think is that your just a trouble maker or a loud mouth with nothing else to do. I may be wrong, and if I am please explain. As far as religion it is something you can not prove or disprove, but to despise it is exceedingly foolish.

IAfishhunt, you have posted so much for a new person in the political form that when you state you despise politics I think you are being intellectually dishonest with us. I would go so far as to say you are a liberal who thinks they are forming a clever attack. We will wait and see.


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not burying my head into the sand and not paying attention, I'm spending countless hours personally investigating the candidates and issues from credible sources, are you? Or are you just going by heresay and information that you'd like to believe is true? I respect another person's beliefs, I may not agree with them, but I do respect them. This is a political forum, you'd better have thick skin to troll around in here. If you can't handle other people's posts w/o going on the attack mode, maybe you shouldn't bother visiting.

Like I said before, even though I may despise politics and religion, I do educate myself about them, do you? Do you really? Despising something isn't foolish, that's being honest with myself. I despise them due to the majority of people being so close-minded to other people's beliefs/opinions in them both. Being able to compromise is truly what sets us apart I believe.

I enjoy the thought provoking posts in here so keep them coming by all means, but don't attack me just because you disagree with my opinions. I didn't attack anyone with my first post on this thread, I simply stated my opinion about certain words I deem to be used for one person's agenda against another.

Am I a liberal? I don't think so. You might think so but I'm not going to worry about what you think of me, you can label me any way you'd like.

Yes most liberals are firearms phobics, but not ALL of them.

Trouble maker or loud mouth? If I don't agree with you that makes me a trouble maker? I thought this country was founded on being able to voice ones opinions freely and openly. Maybe you'd rather live in a Communist country? I sure wouldn't want to and I'm glad I don't.

Enough for now..........I'll wait to see if I'm attacked and ripped apart again or if there is going to be some more constructive posts. I'll respond to the latter of the two, I won't respond to further personal attacks, it's kind of like wrestling with pigs, you both get dirty and noboby really wins.

Peace out.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

IAfishnhunt were you on here before as Militant Tiger? :eyeroll:


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never been on here under any other screen name, no. Is this yet another personal attack I wonder? Imagine that.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey if Plainsman calls you a liberal don't worry about it. He calls anyone that disagrees with his position a liberal. Besides that, you are just a liberal but I am a liberal, liberal according to Plainsman. So I guess I see your liberal and raise you a liberal. In reality, he is no more a right wing radical than we are left wing liberals. Now, he would never admit that because that would show weakness on his part and hurt his self esteem because dammit, he is not going to be represented as being liberal. So if he calls you a liberal well, you are probably a little left of center because he is a little right of center. But I am a liberal and that is a liberal interpetation of Plainsman.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh, god no, don't tell me!! I have caught the same disease that Plainsman has because I used the word liberal 12 times in my last post! I am getting more right wing all the time. I used to think that I was too young to be a Republican but I guess my time has finally come. Fifty five is just to old to be a liberal. There I go again!


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO!!! :lol:

Great post DJRooster!

In all reality I guess I too am a little "left of center" but I'm trying to get some good honest information on a lot of the issues that are being dicussed in major politics today since I've talked myself into registering and voting for the first time in my life for the '08 elections.

It just bugs me when someone tries to pick apart every little detail of someone's post without offering any real constructive counter information or views. I'm just a rookie at all this politcal discussion stuff but I'm thirsty for information........GOOD information, unbiased FACTS, not slander.........not the "I think this way therefore it's right" stuff, if you know what I mean.

I challenge some of you to post constructive information and views/opinions without going on the attack right off the bat. You'll gain my respect and possibly my vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Iafishnhunt

The reason I asked the questions I did is that you stated you despised politics and religion. But you were posting in a political form which to me was contradictory to the statement. I was hard on you to begin with, but for the purpose of ferreting out whether or not you are a serious person, or simply a troll stirring up trouble. I also seen no reason why you needed to tell everyone how you despised religion. It was like coming on here telling all of us that are religious that we are stupid. That in itself I see as a personal attack. If you don't like being attacked don't make others out to be fools. 
You or anyone else are welcome to voice your opinions, very welcome. We just didn't need someone who was here simply to stir the pot for a thrill. So if your serious there will be no attacks. Also you may be proud of being anti religious, but our constitution guarantees freedom of religion so if you can force yourself to respect us you will get respect in return. I didn't see much constructive in your first few posts, so please follow your own advise. I found your religious comment uneaded, nonconstructive, and offensive.

Rooster, I got news for you. I don't doubt your slightly left of center. If you were way left you wouldn't be a hunter, and you would be arguing against ownership of firearms. Like I stated in other posts, not all liberals are anti firearms, but most anti firearms people are liberal. I see a real danger in the agenda of the far left liberals within the democratic party. The danger wouldn't exist if both parties had not become so partisan in the past twenty years. Now they vote for or against something not on it's merit, but simply because it was introduced by their party, or the "other" party. Somehow the extreme left appears to be setting the agenda for the entire party. If you look at my posts from past years you will see that I say both parties have good ideas, and both parties have bad ideas, it's just that the far left has some that scare the heck out of me. 
Rooster, I think you and I debate because you see most people on welfare as needy and think I want to take everything from them. I see needy people and lazy people, and I would like to get the lazy people off their duff so the needy could have more and the taxpayer would have less of a burden. I also see the left using welfare as a way to buy votes from the lazy. Like Mallard Gilmore once stated in a cartoon: " give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, but make the rest of the tribe give him fish every day and he will vote for you forever".


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

Plainsman............your last post is more of what I'm looking for and I respect your thoughts and your positions when they are presented more in that manner, so thank you.

Just for the record, I too am 100% for freedom of religion, which to me includes freedom "from" religion. I'm sorry you find that offensive, but that is my true feeling on that particular subject. I am very, very interested in the seperation of church and state but I wholly respect other people's views on religion. I may not agree with them, but I do respect them. I am an atheist if you couldn't tell and when stating that to other people in such a public forum as this I'm generally attacked without merit and people's intolerance for that lack of religion can get downright nasty at times unfortunately. I truly try to keep an open mind and just wish others would do likewise and respect my thoughts/opinions as I'll try to respect theirs.

You and I both know politics and religion can be extremely touchy subjects and can create some downright nasty responses. Let me assure you I am no troll, I am genuinely interested in other people's views on a wide variety of issues, if I do not agree with them I may state that, but I'll try to do it politely and offer my counter views in a manner that hopefully most will not find offensive, but some people will be offended no matter how hard I try not to offend them, that's just the way it is and you and I both know that.

Some of my best friends think I'm nuts just as I think they are nuts, but we're still friends. :beer: I find the differring of opinions/beliefs to be stimulating and at times very constructive at forming my own views about things. I find diversity to be a good thing in life.

I hope this explains a little better to you where I'm coming from.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I hope this explains a little better to you where I'm coming from.


It does. The confusing part was the admonition of religion in one of your first posts with no obvious reason other than ridicule.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

55 is pretty good for a dope smoking( there can be no other cause for your thought processes :wink: ), gay rightist, pro union ,60s liberal hippy academic !

You start paying attention to politics and it will shorten your life :wink: , the anger you will begin to feel when you realize whats happening in this country isn't good for the health

Hope you make 55 more :beer: Maybe one of these days I'm going to get to watch your springers.


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

> 55 is pretty good for a dope smoking( there can be no other cause for your thought processes :wink: ), gay rightist, pro union ,60s liberal hippy academic !


WOW! I hope DJrooster is a personal friend of yours to say that about him. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hes my favorite critic and fortunately has a sense of humor :lol: .

He knows I'm just kidding although I do hope he makes another 55 years! :beer:

I plan to...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, we have been around the block a few times in this forum and just like Bob said if you take politics too seriously all you get is a bunch of grey hair. Friends? Never met the guy but we can find common ground on some issues. Thats the beauty of the internet. If you have something to say on this forum, go ahead and say it. Just say it like a man, and take it like a man. 55 more years? Here's to me and you Bob! :beer:


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

It's nice to see that even though some of you have very different opinions on a wide variety of issues, in the end you can agree to disagree and leave it at that.

I love the outdoors/fishing/hunting/shooting/etc and when I first came in here I didn't even notice the political forum but when I did I decided to make a few posts, and that's where things got started for me in here, but I hope you guys can accept me into this little political arena of discussion with open arms and soon come to realize that I'm genuinely interested in a lot of the things you have to say whether I agree or not, mainly because it makes me want to investigate a little further/deeper into some of the subjects being brought up in here.

I have to make a confession, I am an absolute rookie to the political arena since I've basically avoided politics in the past and I am quickly finding out some things that I thought to be true are not true at all and I'm even finding myself starting to lean in a different direction politically, much to my own surprise. I think that is due in part to me finally accepting the resposibility to myself to become more educated and involved in politics and the issues facing myself, my family, and my country.

I'm quickly finding out that I can never be a true Democrat, or a true Republican, and I'm hoping against all hopes that a more "middle of the road" Independent party becomes a major player in American politics in the very near future. I used to think I aligned myself more with the Democratic party (liberals) than I did with the Republicans (conservatives) but the more I educate myself about politics and the major parties involved and their core beliefs and political platforms, I'm finding myself to be a little more "right of center" than I thought I was.

See what you guys have done to me? :evil: LOL :lol:

I think I'm more confused than ever  , but I also think I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel for the very first time too. 

(I think I added more grey hairs to my head in this last couple of weeks and probably shortened my life expectency too :roll: ) THANKS GUYS! :evil: LOL :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm quickly finding out that I can never be a true Democrat, or a true Republican, and I'm hoping against all hopes that a more "middle of the road" Independent party becomes a major player in American politics in the very near future.

I would like to see a third party also. The trouble is how does it get started. Old Ross Perot gave the election to Clinton. If a third party emerges that you and I would like to vote for and we vote for them we have essentially taken a vote away from our second choice, giving third choice a better chance. What to do what to do?????

The only difference in your statement and mine is this. The current republicans have slipped so far left in their spending (like liberals) that I would prefer a third party right of center. I think the democrats are left, the republicans are center, or slightly left of center, I would like to see a party that again represents conservative values.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

it exists libertarian


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

Bobm said:


> it exists libertarian


Dangit Bob! You had to go throw in ANOTHER platform for me to go investigate. :lol:

But at the same time...........THANK YOU!  I have been perusing through the National Libertarian website and find myself agreeing with 90-some percent of their platform. Which is a lot higher than any other political platform I've looked at so far. I took the little Libertarian test and found myself to be almost an absolute Libertarian according to their test, whether or not that holds up after I do a little more researching, we'll see.

Unfortunately I doubt we see a true Libertarian as a viable option in an election any time soon. I hope we do, but I don't see it coming in the next election. 

See..........I told you I was a rookie at all this political stuff.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been reading alot of Thomas Jefferson's writtings and came to the conclusion he was very very smart. Here's what he says about politics:



> "Warring against [the principles] of the people,... there is no length to which [the delusion of the people] may not be pushed by a party in possession of the revenues and the legal authorities of the United States, for a short time indeed, but yet long enough to admit much particular mischief. There is no event, therefore, however atrocious which may not be expected."


 --Thomas Jefferson to Samuel Smith, 1798. (*) ME 10:56

He is so right about that, get ready!!!


----------

